# I Want to Refinance My Car Loan



## toupeemoor (May 13, 2017)

I just want to ask all the beautiful girls here a question, can I refinance my car loan if I have a bad credit? I really want to lower my monthly car payments and get lower interest rate with better terms. Do you think this is possible?


----------



## bailsquad (May 15, 2017)

Although refinancing with a low credit score isn't ideal, it can still be done. With poor credit, you will pay a higher interest rate than the numbers you see advertised by banks.


----------

